# kahit na langit ka at lupa ako



## jakethesnake

Mahal kita..kahit ano ka pa!sino ka pa! kahit na langit ka at lupa ako. hindi kita pipiliting abutin gusto ko lang malaman mo na nagpapasalamat ako sayo sa pagtanggap mo sa pagkatao ko..mahal na mahal na mahal kita..

thanks for the help as always


----------



## ennead47

I love you.  Whoever you are!  Who you are!  Though you are sky (meaning: though you are rich) and I am sand (meaning: I am poor)  I will not force to reach you I just want to let you know that I thank you for accepting my personality.  I love and really love you.

You'll be okay.


----------



## jakethesnake

thanks - not sure how to interpret this one! haha


----------



## Sinshana

A more proper translation would be this (fixing the grammar and mistakes of the previous translator):

I love you, whatever you are, whoever you are! Even if you are the heavens/sky and I am the earth/ground. [This means that the person being spoken to is out of the speaker's league] I won't force myself to reach you, I just want you to know that I am grateful to you for accepting the kind of person I am. I love you so much/I really, really love you.


----------



## jakethesnake

thanks for your assistance


----------

